
Ask HN: Freelancer? Seeking freelancer? (January 2019) - whoishiring
Please lead with either SEEKING WORK or SEEKING FREELANCER,
your location, and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
seanwilson
SEEKING WORK | Full stack developer

Location: Edinburgh, UK or remote

Résumé/CV: [https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

Email: sw@seanw.org

Full stack software developer with 15+ years experience including a PhD in
software verification offering:

\- _Web app development:_ JavaScript (Node, Express, TypeScript, AngularJS,
Vue, jQuery), Python (Flask, Django), Java, PHP (WordPress).

\- _Mobile app development:_ Android, iOS, PhoneGap/Cordova.

\- _Cloud hosting:_ Creating scalable apps that run on Heroku, AWS and
Firebase.

\- _SEO:_ On-page audits and optimisations including page speed improvements
and HTTPS migrations.

\- _Code quality:_ Reducing defects in existing projects by introducing test
suites, staging + development environments, Continuous Integration, planning
boards and code reviews.

Successful examples projects entirely developed and sold by myself:

\- Checkbot for Chrome ([https://www.checkbot.io/](https://www.checkbot.io/)),
tests if your website follows 50+ SEO, speed and security web best practices.
_Rated 4.9 /5 with 15K+ active users along with paying customers._ The
frontend and backend work uses TypeScript, Vue, Firebase, Docker, Node,
Webpack, Netlify and Paddle. I'm also responsible for the website, UI design
and comprehensive best practices guide that goes with the Chrome extension
([https://www.checkbot.io/guide/](https://www.checkbot.io/guide/)).

\- Fresco for Android
([https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fres...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.seanw.fresco.pro)),
easy to use yet feature packed digital painting app for phones and tablets.
The app features layers, customisable brushes, image filters and more. _Rated
4 /5, over 500K free downloads, over 10K copies sold._ Implemented with Java
and C.

 _See[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org) for previous projects,
client endorsements and more details._

------
Zjaaspoer
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not right now (just had a baby), but probably in about a
year

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, redux, react-native, webpack,
html5, css3, sass, scss, jade, node, php, building restful api’s, git, grunt,
jenkins, jira, mysql, postgres, redis, mongo, firebase, aws, heroku.

Resume: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curri...](http://www.jasperschulte.nl/wp-
content/uploads/2018/03/curriculum_vitae_jasper_schulte.pdf)

Website: [http://www.jasperschulte.nl](http://www.jasperschulte.nl)

Email: You’ll find it on my site

Linkedin:
[https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte](https://nl.linkedin.com/in/jasperschulte)

Rate: €85/hr

As a Javascript front-end developer, my main experience lies in enterprise
scale single page JavaScript applications (SPA’s), preferably built with the
Angular 1/2 or React framework. Beside that I have strong business development
and leadership skills. Having successfully built my own company from the
ground up and run it for 10 years, I know what it takes to build, lead, grow
and maintain a business.

------
vram22
SEEKING WORK.

LOCATION: India

REMOTE POSSIBLE: Yes. Prefer remote.

Profile:
[https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram](https://www.codementor.io/vasudevram)

Created xtopdf, Python PDF creation toolkit. Freelance developer, consultant
and trainer. Worked with startups and large firms, US/IN/NL/CL, products and
services.

Skills: Python, C, SQL and database design, Unix & Linux, shell, awk, sed &
friends, back end web dev, REST, XML-RPC, XML APIs, PDF generation & text
extraction, command-line utility dev (wrote popular IBM dW article on creating
utilities, in C on Linux), Flask, MongoDB, SQLAlchemy, software design,
testing. Did some Ruby, Rails and Java earlier too.

Was team leader of successful Windows C database middleware product; lots of
Unix C work.

Overview of xtopdf:
[http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf](http://slides.com/vasudevram/xtopdf)

xtopdf creates business reports & simple PDF ebooks. Supports 20+ input
formats. Works with CLI, desktop and Web UIs, on Linux, macOS and Windows.

------
ar-nelson
SEEKING WORK

Full-stack web developer, academic functional programmer, programming
language/DSL designer, extreme polyglot programmer.

Preferred languages are Typescript/Node, Scala, Java, Haskell or other ML-
likes (OCaml, SML), or anything unusual, new, or obscure. Experience with
automated theorem proving and type theory.

Also a lot of basic web dev experience; that's most of what I've done in the
industry. SPAs, Angular, Vue. Linux scripting and ops experience: shell
scripts, Docker, Ansible.

\---

Examples of my ideal jobs:

\- Working on parsers, compilers, IDE tooling, libraries, API documentation,
etc. for new or obscure programming languages

\- Developer tools -- new text editors, static analysis for existing languages

\- Developing a web application from the ground up (greenfield development,
full-stack including choice of languages/platforms and server administration)

\- Anything involving functional languages and deep type theory, advanced
language features

\---

Location: Western Massachusetts

Remote work preferred, but local is possible.

adam at nels.onl

(Would also love to chat about your crazy ambitious language/library/theory
ideas, even if it has nothing to do with a job.)

------
dserban
SEEKING WORK, Big Data Engineer, Primarily Remote (based in Eindhoven, NL)

I am a strong data engineer who is passionate about large-scale distributed
systems and streaming pipelines, and cares about producing clean,
maintainable, robust Scala / Spark code.

Core Skills:

● Kafka, Spark Streaming, Avro

● Cassandra (Data Modeling, Troubleshooting Performance And Operational
Issues)

● Distributed Systems Coordination (Zookeeper)

● Feature Engineering for Machine Learning

● Programming Languages: Scala (highly proficient, 8 years exp.), Python
(proficient)

Other Skills: Airflow, Docker, Kubernetes/GKE, JVM tuning for big data.

Educational Background: Computer Science.

Solid experience working remotely.

All of my recent work history (8 years) is exclusively with startups. I have
recently architected and engineered the platform and big data pieces of an
end-to-end, turnkey ML platform. References upon request.

Profile: [https://angel.co/dan-serban](https://angel.co/dan-serban)

Rate: $125/hour.

E-mail address in the profile.

------
mocko
SEEKING WORK - London, UK - Remote preferred, happy to visit clients anywhere
in the UK.

DevOps / Python guy with a decade's experience building, hosting and tuning
applications.

I work with engineering teams to make their products as scalable and robust as
possible. AWS, Kubernetes, load testing, CI, deploy systems, monitoring,
config management, security audits, dev projects of my own - you name it I've
done it.

Recent projects include:

\+ Re-hosting a large microservice node.js + RethinkDB web application on
Google Cloud. The resulting stack (serving a busy news site) is deployed to
GKE with a set of Helm charts and a minimal amount of custom tooling for CDN &
image serving. GKE has turned out to be low-maintenance and rock solid; I'll
be glad to work with it again.

\+ Rewriting a Python big data stack for a bioscience client. Result was a
robust, scalable system deployed with Terraform/Docker to spot instances
managed by AWS Batch. Benefits included better resilience, higher resource
utilisation and vastly reduced cost/processing time.

\+ AWS/Kubernetes/Docker deployment to support a large distributed (15
microservices + persistence layer) application. Updated a sprawling
Django/Postgres app to fit modern containerised hosting, resulting in a stack
that makes great use of k8s' scaling & resiliency features. Templating via
Helm for multiple, namespaced stack instances & continuous integration.

\+ Another AWS/k8s/Docker stack, this time with a persistence layer comprising
Cassandra & Kafka with service discovery through Zookeeper. Prometheus &
Grafana for monitoring.

\+ Large multithreaded Python 3 application for automated crypto trading.
Didn't get rich, still posting on here.

hn-2019-01@mbird.biz / [https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-
hewson/b6/50a/8b4](https://uk.linkedin.com/pub/alex-hewson/b6/50a/8b4)

------
pjungwir
SEEKING WORK - Portland, OR or Remote

I'm a full-stack developer with 18 years experience. My specialties are Rails,
Postgres and Chef/AWS. I'm also very comfortable in Javascript, Python, and a
few other things.

At the low level I've done paid work writing custom Postgres extensions with C
and SIMD CPU instructions and implementing performance-critical network
services with Rust. At the high level I can design and wireframe features,
show their business value, talk to customers, lead other developers, mentor,
consult on application architecture, and advise on scaling/performance. You
don't want me to pick your color scheme though. :-)

I am reliable, easy to work with, quick to turn things around, and a good
communicator. I can work solo or on a team, either as lead or a team member. I
value client satisfaction as highly as technical excellence.

You can see some of my recent work here:

[https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio](https://illuminatedcomputing.com/portfolio)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays](https://github.com/pjungwir/aggs_for_arrays)

[https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers](https://github.com/pjungwir/db_leftovers)

If you'd like to work together, I'd be happy to discuss your project!:
pj@illuminatedcomputing.com

------
morenoh149
SEEKING WORK | New York, NY nyc | Remote or onsite in NYC

Full stack engineer with 6 years experience delivering software. Experienced
working for startups and larger corporations in fast-paced environments.
Comfortable eliciting requirements from stakeholders, developing software
specifications and implementing the software specified on time. Experienced
developing full solutions: frontend, backend, mobile, devops, sql database
reporting, email marketing, machine learning and conversion funnel
optimization. I have developed software used by thousands of paying customers
in Javascript (React, React Native, jQuery, Node.js), Python (Django, Flask,
keras, tensorflow, ml-engine), Ruby (Ruby on Rails), Mobile native languages
(java, objective-c), Go, SQL (postgres, mysql, sqlite, red shift) and cloud
providers (Amazon Web Services and docker).

Experienced in the restaurant, healthcare (hipaa compliance), hospitality,
beauty and e-commerce industries.

Interested in Machine Learning and Blockchain technologies. Beginner in
solidity, wordpress and PHP.

Email morenoh149@gmail.com

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/harrymoreno/)

[http://harrymoreno.com/work](http://harrymoreno.com/work)

------
true_tuna
SEEKING WORK / remote possible / San Francisco

Devops and security project work

We are a team of two, focusing on security, automation, CI/CD, cloud
infrastructure design and implementation (primarily AWS with Terraform). After
about a decade at Google/YouTube I realized that most startups just wing it
and could benefit greatly from a short stint with an SRE to get them going in
the right direction in terms of: security, automation, CI/CD, and intentional
systems design.

Most startups don’t have time to prioritize security, automation and
operations best practices, even though these things pay off in the long run.
That’s where we come in. For example, we created a Terraform template for
secure, scalable initial infrastructure on AWS. (You can stand up your AWS
infrastructure in minutes). We’re happy to give that away to anyone who asks
because that gets everyone started in the right direction.

I founded my consultancy with the goal of helping everyone do DevOps just a
little bit better. I am working with one other person who I have trained in
best practices. We’ve been operating for two years and have completed quite a
few successful engagements. [https://www.ninja-ops.com](https://www.ninja-
ops.com) help[at]ninja-ops.com

------
samsk
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

    
    
      * C, C++, Go, Perl, Shell, PHP, Lua, Java...
    
      * SQL, PostgreSQL, Oracle, MySQL
    
      * Nginx/OpenResty, Ansible, IP Networks, HA systems...
    
      * Web Scrapping, XSLT, Extract-Transform-Load (ETL), Data WareHous building, SOLR/Fulltext search
    

Past projects:

    
    
      * https://8h.sk - complete job search engine, optimized for speed, from scrapping to fulltext search
    
      * SQL optimizations and 10x speedup of ETL data loading to DWH for BI reports
    
      * build tools to automatize rolling upgrades, switch-over of legacy systems, multi-action scheduling, black-box testing...
    
      * customized alarming/reporting tools
    
      * VPS tunning (Prestashop)
    

Github: [https://github.com/samsk/](https://github.com/samsk/)

OSS Projects: [https://devel.dob.sk/](https://devel.dob.sk/)

Language: English, German

Email: ja.hn3[at]mailnull.com or [https://dob.sk/hire-
me/](https://dob.sk/hire-me/)

I'm a developer, administrator, hosting provider, automation expert with over
15 years of experience in various technologies, open source technologies
integration, sysops/devops...

------
finkin1
SEEKING WORK - Denver, NYC, or Remote

We are a remote 3-person full-stack design and dev team. Our portfolio:
[https://stratosphere.digital](https://stratosphere.digital). Some recent
projects we've launched: [https://divvydose.com](https://divvydose.com),
[https://fitnessration.com.sg](https://fitnessration.com.sg),
[http://shoptwigs.com](http://shoptwigs.com),
[https://caster.io](https://caster.io).

Some of the technologies we're most familiar with: Web and mobile design, UI,
UX, iconography, illustration, design prototyping, PHP, Node.js, Meteor,
Python, Ruby, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, Sass, LESS, Stylus, CoffeeScript,
WebSockets, AJAX, MongoDB, Redis, MySQL, Cordova, PhoneGap, React Native, iOS,
Android, Browser extensions (Chrome, Firefox, Safari), AWS, WordPress, Joomla,
Drupal, C, C++, C#, Java, Objective-C, Swift, QS/1, HL7, HIPAA.

We offer hourly rates and discounted monthly retainer options. Contact: via
our website or you can contact me directly at eliyah@stratosphere.digital.

------
fuzzy-logic
SEEKING WORK

Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: yes/world-wide

We make sure your site doesn't go down on Black Friday.

Hi, I’m Lee Whalen, Principal of Fuzzy Logic, a Seattle-Based DevOps
consultancy with deep experience in providing business results through
technical solutions.

We help SaaS companies save money through extensive automation -
infrastructure deployment, code-checking/deploy, CI/CD - and good-practices
for on-premise or public cloud management.

Business results we’ve obtained for our Clients include:

\+ Savings in excess of $1.4M/yr by environment-wide migrations from Rackspace
fully managed hardware to a privately hosted Openstack environment

\+ A 33% savings from previous OpEx through optimizing public-cloud spend,
replacing expensive SaaS products with internal services, etc

\+ Cut DevOps engineer 'time to first commit' from two weeks to two days with
documentation and optimized onboarding processes

\+ Developed a custom API-driven provisioning tool that allowed VMs to deploy
independent of the cloud provider backend

Let's have a conversation about where your business is going and what we can
do to get you there. Contact Fuzzy Logic or its principal Lee Whalen:

Resume/CV: [https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/](https://www.fuzzy-logic.org/)

Email: hnhireme (at) fuzzy-logic.org

------
gremlinsinc
SEEKING WORK Location: Paragonah, UT

Remote: Yes, please!

Willing to relocate: Not at this time.

Technologies: angular 1, angular 2, es6, react, webpack, html5, css3,
sass/scss, node, php, restful api’s, git, scrum, mysql, postgres, redis,
firebase, aws, heroku, laravel, vue, vuex, mobx, javascript, ruby, python,
wordpress, express, ionic framework, typescript.

Resume: [https://patrickcurl.com/resume](https://patrickcurl.com/resume)

Email: patrick@zvive.com

Linkedin:
[https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl](https://linkedin.com/in/patrickcurl)

Rate: $75/hr

As a full-stack developer I build full-scale applications. My most common
stack is laravel + vue. The frontend may be a full-fledge SPA, or it might be
modular SPA-like sections, for instance an inventory sections, or maybe
payroll management section that has a bunch of tabs for tips, or commissions,
or reports that all interact together using Vuex. I've worked solo or on teams
of 5-10 devs. I'm very versed in working remote, and have good time management
and organizational skills, which I feel are very important to be successful
working remotely. I also am familiar with agile/scrum.

------
siwatanejo
SEEKING FREELANCERS in SouthEastAsia(RemoteWelcome)

<still-unnamed startup in stealth mode> | REMOTE | 20-40h per week freelancers

Sorry for the vague description but I can tell you more about the product
we're building when you apply. Hopefully I can attract you in a sufficient way
with our tech stack (see below) and some keywords (blockchain, DLT, bitcoin,
ethereum, mimblewimble/grin, smart contracts, DAI, atomic swaps, etc).

Job positions:

\- Build engineer: you are a Linux-er who has some past experience building
deb or rpm packages, are excited about reproducible builds, and are willing to
learn (if you don't already know) new things such as snap or flatpak. gitlabCI
and/or AzureDevOps is a plus. (Might do some DevOps work after we come out of
stealth mode as well.)

\- Xamarin developer: C# experience as a minimum, F# desirable (we can also
mentor you on the transition from C# to F#), interested/knowledgeable in Rust
is another plus.

\- Rust/blockchain developer: experience in Rust, or smart contracts
(especially EVM or Ivy) is a must. Desirable to have experience writing
bindings or zkSNARKs.

Important perk for all positions: all the code you'll write will be
opensource, at least for the first 6months.

Write me at andrew.forsure@gmail.com

~~~
siwatanejo
PS: Abstain from applying if you have/expect a managerial/lead role. We need
manpower, not decision makers. (That doesn't mean you won't make decisions,
just that we won't pay you to solely make decisions.)

------
tomiplaz
SEEKING WORK | Full-Stack Web Developer

    
    
      Location: Croatia; moving to Birmingham, UK in February
      Remote: Yes
      Technologies: JavaScript (Angular, React, AngularJS), PHP 
      (Laravel, Lumen), Python (Django), GNU/Linux (Debian)
      Résumé/CV: https://tomiplaz.xyz/cv.pdf
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com
      Website: https://tomiplaz.xyz
      Repos: https://github.com/tomiplaz
    

I am a full-stack web developer with more than four years of experience in
total. I have independently developed or jointly worked on circa a dozen
single-page applications and RESTful APIs. Next to standard web technologies
(HTML, CSS, JavaScript), I am experienced with Angular, React, AngularJS,
Laravel, Lumen and Django as well. My experience also includes database design
and implementation (MySQL, PostgreSQL), test-driven and behavior-driven
development (Jasmine, Karma, Protractor, Gherkin, Cucumber), Git, responsive
web design, Redux, Lodash, Ajax, Sass, Less, Gulp, Postman, Apache, JWT,
OAuth. Feel free to visit my personal website for more information and links
to my pet projects and/or their repos.

------
promptworks
SEEKING FREELANCER. Philadelphia. Local only.

We are a development shop that focuses on software craftsmanship. Our calling
is to help companies create amazing, intuitive web & mobile applications,
APIs, products, and services.

Pair programming, continuous integration & delivery, kaizen, and TDD/BDD
aren't just ideas we pay lip service to, but core practices of our day-to-day
work.

We love polyglots. We use lots of Ruby, Python, Elixir, and JavaScript (mostly
React and React-Native).

As PromptWorks grows, so does demand on our engineering team. We often find
ourselves fielding development inquiries from excellent clients working
outside our preferred stacks and expertise or we occasionally don’t have
enough staff to fill out a team with employees. In those cases, we like to
work with seasoned, versatile contractors that are excited to dive in. We are
seeking experienced freelance engineers to mutually expand our business.

Skills we are currently looking for:

• Ruby & Rails • Elixir & Phoenix • Kubernetes, Docker, AWS Lambda • Python •
React, Angular • React Native • .NET • iOS, Android

[https://www.promptworks.com/jobs](https://www.promptworks.com/jobs)

------
Zak
SEEKING WORK - remote, short to medium term projects - zak.wilson@gmail.com

I make software - mostly full-stack web development and HTTP APIs, but I'm
adaptable. I have some interest in artificial intelligence and machine
learning. I have a little experience making Android apps, and my open-source
Android app Ceilingbounce has happy users.

I can do stuff that's harder than basic CRUD apps. Stuff I know well: Clojure,
Ruby (with or without Rails), Python, Django, Javascript, Lua, PostgreSQL,
MySQL, SASS, responsive CSS.

Other stuff I've used for something non-trivial at least once: Common Lisp,
Scheme, Java, SASS, C, PHP, Haskell, Bash, Perl, MongoDB, Mirah, Android
development with Clojure. Yes, I can probably pick up that language or tool
you're using that nobody has ever heard of.

Github: [https://github.com/zakwilson](https://github.com/zakwilson)

Some public facing things I've worked on:

[https://priceonomics.com](https://priceonomics.com)

[https://survis.com](https://survis.com)

[https://remarkbox.com](https://remarkbox.com)

------
joshmanders
SEEKING WORK - Remote, short to long term projects - josh@joshmanders.com

I do Node.js, Express, React, React-Native and GraphQL work.

Example of my work is a project I built of my own,
[https://appmetrics.co](https://appmetrics.co) this is a completely server
rendered react app using graphql.

Github: [https://github.com/joshmanders](https://github.com/joshmanders)

~~~
ropra
Hey Josh - We’re a VC-funded startup making a small business messaging app.
Currently in stealth with hundreds of active businesses and thousands of
users. Ultimately, we are driven by our mission to reduce the failure rate of
those people that make our communities unique!

We’re hiring a backend developer with Node.js experience to contract with us.
The project involves working on improving our back-end chat architecture,
working on things like syncing messages with devices that were offline,
managing notifications, and improving stability.

Start date is ASAP, though we will consider anybody who can start in the next
2 weeks with full-time availability. The contract will be for about one month,
but we are open to extensions or conversion to full-time afterward. Remote ok,
but we’re in SF if you happen to be there.

We’re full-stack Javascript across web, Android, iOS, and backend. We use
React, React Native, and GraphQL.

An ideal developer has: Experience comparable to a senior software engineer
Deep knowledge of Node.js Worked on messaging, e.g. chat, pub/sub, push
notifications GraphQL knowledge

If you are interested, send an email to rohit@coastapp.com, please let us
know: What your availability is Why you’re a good fit for this project What
experience you have with chat/pubsub/messaging

------
xisnextbigthing
SEEKING WORK - Istanbul, Turkey / REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 10 years of experience. I worked on a wide
range of projects with clients from mostly English speaking countries.
Currently available. Would like to work on your MLPs (Minimum Lovable
Product).

I try to work on my clients projects like they're my own and strive to do best
both technically and business-wise. The thing needs to launch, but first
impression matters too.

\- MSc in CompSci

\+ JS (React + MobX, FeathersJS, Vanilla ES5+)

\+ HTML5 (Offline Apps), CSS (Sass, CSS Modules)

\+ PHP (Laravel, WordPress, Symfony)

\+ Python (Data Wrangling, NLP, Scrapy), Conversion Optimization, UX, App
Performance, Solr, Selenium, RDBMS (PostgreSQL, MySQL), NoSQL, Software
Architecture, Docker, DevOps

I am open to interesting and challenging work, involving research and
learning.

You can see some reviews about my work here:
[https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/](https://gasoved.github.io/testimonials/)

As sample work, a side project of mine:
[https://metacopter.com](https://metacopter.com)

My rate is $50 per hour and can work up to 20 hours per week.

Feel free to drop me an email: gasoved [at] gmail

------
nathan_f77
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Thailand

Timezone: All my clients are in the US, so I am usually available until around
2pm PST.

Willing to relocate: no

\---

I'm a full-stack web and mobile developer with 10 years of experience (mostly
Ruby on Rails.) I have a lot of experience with startups, and I can do a bit
of everything (backend, frontend, mobile, devops, support, sales, etc.)

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Python, Go, Node.js, JavaScript (ES6), TypeScript,
React, React Native, Swift, Java, AWS, Terraform, Docker, Convox, and many
others. On the front-end, I strongly prefer to work with: React, TypeScript,
Prettier, ESLint.

I enjoy solving really difficult bugs. I also enjoy auditing code for security
or performance issues. (I've recently fixed RCEs, SQL injections, and N+1
queries in some Rails apps.) I also like to clean up technical debt and
increase developer productivity with automated tests, linters, formatters,
etc.

I'm looking for a short-term project or some part-time work. I really enjoy
working on developer tools, APIs, and integrations.

Please feel free to send me an email at hello (at) ndbroadbent.com

My website: [https://ndbroadbent.com](https://ndbroadbent.com)

------
pknerd
SEEKING WORK Location: Karachi Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Can't relocate
but could travel if necessary.

Technologies: PHP/Laravel, Rails, Django, Python, Web scraping and automation
with Beautifulsoup and Selenium. Creating and configuring custom tokens/Stable
coins on Stellar Blockchain. Since I love to blog so recently covered Kafka,
Apache Airflow, Elasticsearch and now Docker and K8s recently.

I also love creating technical content and run a blog and a Youtube channel. I
already do blog posts for multiple Medium publications and for a company.
Already in talks to write guest posts for Twilio and a few other companies.

Résumé/CV: [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me) but I'd request
you to go thru my projects section and blog at
[http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me) to learn more about
me.

Email: kadnan @ gmail

I am a curious individual who happens to be a programmer as well. My curiosity
makes me learn and try out new things. So even you find something I did not
cover, do contact me anyway.

------
rwieruch
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Berlin, World - Content Marketing / Marketer

_______________________________

Are you looking for someone to promote your Tech Startup / Product / Idea? I
love to create traction for these sorts of things. Currently I am working with
other brands to get out their name. Don't hesitate to reach out to me, someone
who is eager to work with you, rather than outsourcing it to a generic agency.

_______________________________

What I do:

\- Content Production (Blog, Product, Newsletter, Push Notifications, Social
Media)

\- Content Marketing Strategies (Long Term SEO Optimization, Newsletter
Campaign (e.g. Drip Campaigns), Mailing Lists)

\- Landing Page Optimization (.e.g Guidance, SEO, Conversion Rates)

\- Dedicated Content Promotion on third-party Platforms (Social Media, Reddit,
HN, Niche Websites, Influencer)

\- Social Media Channel Optimization / Assistance (Facebook, Twitter,
Pinterest, Instagram)

\- Landing Page or Blog Setup (e.g. Hosting, Domain Registration, Initial
Setup)

_______________________________

I am eager to work with you or your company on these things. Looking forward
to hearing from you.

Where you can find out more about me:
[https://www.iamliesa.com](https://www.iamliesa.com)

------
chroman
SEEKING WORK | iOS Engineer | Remote

Hi there! I’m a product-focused software engineer based in Mexico with over 7
years of experience making native iOS applications with both Objective-C and
Swift.

Over the years, I've worked on over 50 apps and I've helped to ship more than
10 high-profile iOS apps with millions of users.

Email: hello@christianroman.net

GitHub: [https://github.com/chroman](https://github.com/chroman)

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t](https://bit.ly/2EbUA1t)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman](https://www.linkedin.com/in/chroman)

Upwork (+3700 hours billed):
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman](https://www.upwork.com/fl/christianroman)

Skype: chroman16

Website: [http://christianroman.net](http://christianroman.net)

I'm a passionate, goal-oriented, reliable and hard-working individual. My
focus is on doing high quality work, but most important of all, I deliver.

Let’s build something we can be both proud of.

------
johnnyfived
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote

I am a full-stack developer experienced with Python, React, JavaScript (Node,
ES6, etc), TypeScript, Java, and Unity and Electron development. I have
launched multiple successful, complex projects built around machine learning
(natural language processing and computer vision), and am experienced with
MySQL, MongoDB, Elasticsearch, Redis, and more. I also have strong design
skills and can bring a MVP from inception to market alone. If you're looking
for a NLP engineer, just take a look at my GitHub!

Website:
[https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/)

Resume: [https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-
Resume-D...](https://jddunn.github.io/portfolio/data/Johnny-Dunn-Resume-
Dec-2018.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/jddunn/](https://github.com/jddunn/)

Rate: $60 / hour (negotiable depending on project and other benefits)

Email me at johnnyddunn@gmail.com for inquiries!

------
vt102
SEEKING WORK | Cloud, Infrastructure Automation, and DevOps-related
engineering and consulting

Location: REMOTE, USA (Eastern TZ, UTC-5)

I am a very experienced technologist currently managing and team lead for a
cloud engineering team for a Fortune 500 company. I have worked as a
developer, as well as engineering Linux systems, storage and virtualization,
networking, and the cloud. I have experience managing fleets of thousands of
servers responsible for billions in revenue, and am particularly good at
diagnosing difficult technological problems.

My primary skills: Linux, AWS, Python, cloud automation, DevOps-related skills
such as CI/CD, Jenkins, etc...

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-
cowell/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andy-cowell/) Email: andy+hn@cowell.org

I am looking for 10-20 hours a week of side gig. I am willing to come down on
my rates if your problem seems interesting or helps me improve my own
technical skills— I’d especially like to work in kubernetes, Google Cloud, AWS
Step Functions, and HashiCorp tools right now.

------
enriquecastl
SEEKING WORK / REMOTE

Location: Santo Domingo [UTC-4000] / Dominican Republic

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends on the conditions.

Technologies: Node.js, Vue/VueX, React, Typescript and Mongo, AWS, Heroku,
Express, Jest, Selenium, Webpack.

Website: [http://enriquecastl.info/](http://enriquecastl.info/)

Résumé/CV: [https://s3.amazonaws.com/enriquecastl.info/enrique-
resume.pd...](https://s3.amazonaws.com/enriquecastl.info/enrique-resume.pdf)

Email: See Resume ^

Github: [http://github.com/enriquecastl](http://github.com/enriquecastl)

I am interested in working on projects/products with a positive social impact.
Other characteristics that drive my interest are a well defined product vision
and a great engineering culture.

Even though the technology I used in my most recent work experience was
JavaScript and Node.js, I have solid software development skills that can have
a meaningful impact in projects developed with different technologies.

I'm looking forward to new experiences and challenges.

------
news_to_me
SEEKING WORK, UI Engineer, Seattle WA

I'm a design-focused front-end developer with additional back-end experience.
I'm looking for projects working with designers, or which need some design
love.

I worked on this project over the past couple weeks — it's a badge creator
using React, Redux, and SVG:

[http://www.zjm.me/badgemaker/](http://www.zjm.me/badgemaker/)

z@zjm.me

------
servercobra
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack/Mobile | Los Angeles/Remote

Location: Los Angeles, CA Remote / On-site in LA

I've got experience with: \- React Native \- React \- iOS/Android native
development \- NodeJS \- Python \- Django \- OpenStack, AWS, Ansible, DevOps

I'm a full stack and mobile developer. I spent a few years at Rackspace
building cloud infrastructure. Then, I worked at a startup, Triggr Health,
building apps to help people in addiction recovery and help with mental health
issues. I'm just finishing up a contract with the University of Maryland
migrating some Flash apps to React.

I'm quick and efficient at implementing solutions and I communicate well. My
experience at startups has taught me how to pick the right features to build
and validate quickly, which saves you money and time. I learn quickly and love
new challenges.

Rate: $125/hr. Website: www.nang.io LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joshgachnang/)
Email: josh [at] nang.io

------
robomex
SEEKING WORK - Chicago, IL - Remote

Skills:

– iOS Swift Development

– Augmented Reality ARKit Development

– Growth

I specialize in developing iOS apps. Several of my apps were handpicked and
featured worldwide by Apple. The last AR startup I consulted for had their app
demoed by Tim Cook on HBO's Axios show. I'm currently contributing to an open-
source, iOS implementation of WebXR. I've built augmented reality, social,
gaming, messaging, lending, consumer, and location-based products. I am a
startup founder, native iOS developer, and growth/marketing expert.

Experience with: Swift, ARKit 2, iMessage extensions, Firebase, AWS, Sketch,
Wireframing, UX, and SQL.

Website: [https://atmorales.com](https://atmorales.com)

Email: tony@atmorales.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/atmorales0/)

My full-time availability is booked through March. If you have part-time
projects, want to start discussions for a longer-term project now, or if you
have any questions: Shoot me a message & let's talk!

------
tworingsoft
SEEKING WORK

Location: Fairbanks, AK (UTC-9)

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: Swift/iOS/Vapor, Ruby/Rails, AWS/Heroku, *nix/Make, Docker/Chef,
Java, C/C++/ObjC, .NET/C#, SQL/SQLite/PostgreSQL, HTML/CSS/JS/React, React
Native, Thrift/Protobuf, Kafka, Redis/Cassandra, Storm/Heron, Websockets/SPDY,
Python/Django, Node/NPM

Résumé/CV:
[https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf](https://tworingsoft.com/contracts/resume.pdf)
and check the blog too at
[https://tworingsoft.com/blog/](https://tworingsoft.com/blog/)

Email: see resume

Computing generalist with special interests in numerics/simulation, mobile,
healthcare and developer tools. I sweat UX/DX details. 7 years in industry
post-grad, the last two of which have been 100% remote, and over 20 years
since writing my first program. Always looking for something new!

------
pedrohidalgo
SEEKING WORK | Full Stack Developer | Dominican Republic | Remote Full Stack
Developer with 9+ years of Software Development Experience with 2+ of them
working as a freelancer.

* I can build a Product on my own (Frontend, Backend, Software Architecture, gather requirements from Customers).

* I have plenty of experience working with Angular 1 and 2, React, NodeJS, Android and Java on the backend.

* Functional Programming experience (Javascript, typescript, and Scala)

Specialties: Javascript (ES6+), React, Angular 1 & 2+, Android, Java (8+),
NodeJS, Play Framework, JAX-RS

You can reach me at pedroantoniohidalgo at gmail dot com

Stackoverflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/1525835/pedrohidalgo](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1525835/pedrohidalgo)

My Online CV: [http://pedrohidalgo.me/](http://pedrohidalgo.me/)

Medium:
[https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo](https://medium.com/@pedroantoniohidalgo)

Cheers,

------
switchbak
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: BC, Canada

Technologies: Primarily Scala, Java (8+), Kotlin, and some Python and
JavaScript. I also write some Python and JS.

Website:
[https://www.windhorsesoftware.com](https://www.windhorsesoftware.com)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/agiledave/)

Email: David.LeBlanc@WindhorseSoftware.com

========

I'm a seasoned senior developer with over 15 years experience working with all
kinds of companies - from small startups to Fortune 50 organizations. Very
familiar with Agile / DevOps approaches, and particularly fond of good
developer testing practices.

My focus is on delivering lean, simple, well tested products. I specialize in
developing large scale web apps (full stack), with a core competency on the
backend side.

This includes all the usual tech: relational and NoSQL databases (Mysql,
Postgresql, RethinkDB, MongoDB, Elastic Search, Redis), Docker, AWS. Spring
and many more.

------
caleyshemc
SEEKING WORK - Remote, Seattle WA

Available starting February

Freelance full-stack developer with an emphasis on building sites and
applications with beautiful user experiences. Former Amazonian, 5+ years
professional experience.

I am also an accomplished front-end developer, with experience building pixel-
perfect sites and WordPress themes from PSDs.

    
    
      + Main Languages: JavaScript, Ruby, Python
    
      + Web Frameworks / CMSs: Ruby on Rails, Django, WordPress
    
      + Front-End: Bootstrap, HTML5/CSS3, JavaScript, React, Angular, jQuery
    

Some of my recent clients:

\- [https://seattlefoodtruck.com](https://seattlefoodtruck.com)

\- [https://seattlegoodwill.org/](https://seattlegoodwill.org/)

\- [https://www.inovia.vc/](https://www.inovia.vc/)

Contact me at

\-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc](https://www.linkedin.com/in/caleyshemc)

\- caleyshemc@gmail.com

------
stevesunderland
SEEKING WORK / Remote / Based in Los Angeles

Designer + Developer

I have over 10 years of experience as a graphic designer and web developer. I
create websites, brand identities and marketing material for a variety of
companies including startups, agencies and non-profit organizations. In
addition to my design skills, I have thorough knowledge of full-stack web
development.

DESIGN: websites, mobile apps, logos, banner ads, marketing material,
advertising, billboards, trade show displays, packaging, 3D modeling, photo
retouching

DEVELOPMENT: HTML, CSS, LESS, JavaScript, Angular, jQuery, Node, PHP, Django,
MySQL, Bootstrap, Foundation, REST APIs, Contentful, Webhook, Wordpress, Modx,
Git, Grunt/Gulp, <3 Static Site Generators

PORTFOLIO: [http://sunderlandstudio.com](http://sunderlandstudio.com)

LINKEDIN:
[http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland](http://linkedin.com/in/stevesunderland)

CONTACT: stevesunderland[at]gmail.com

------
reubano
SEEKING WORK | Peoria, IL | Remote

rcummings[@]nerevu[●]com

Hi I'm Reuben. An MIT trained consultant, open source contributor, and
speaker. I help organizations derive insight from their customer and user
behavior data.

With specialties in data integration, marketing automation, and customer
insight; I can solve your issues around low customer engagement, high churn,
inefficient operations, or reduced productivity.

Rate: $2.5k / wk (~20hrs)

Tech stack:

* Python (Flask, SQLAlchemy, Pandas)

* JavaScript (Node, Express, D3, Leaflet, Mithril)

* cloud (Heroku, DigitalOcean, AWS, TravisCI)

* DB (PostgreSQL, SQLite, Memcache, Redis, MongoDB)

Info:

* about: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano](https://www.linkedin.com/in/reubano)

* portfolio: [https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/](https://www.reubano.xyz/portfolio/)

* talks: [https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXS...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL5fKnSm4M_VWxdWRwNuXSxQ3TsYFG4C_l)

------
embrangler
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boulder/Denver, Colorado (CO), USA and San Francisco Bay Area,
California (CA)

Remote: yes

Technologies: JavaScript (React, Native, Vue, NodeJS), GraphQL, python
(Django, Flask, AppEngine)

Résumé/CV: [https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

Email: hn@uplift.agency

\---------------

We are product-minded engineers. Build full-stack sites or native-mobile apps
and take them to market.

Marius & Paul are engineers turned freelancers who started Uplift to build
amazing software and solve complex problems.

As experienced consultants and former founders, we understand tech companies.
Running a business is hard. You have to wear many hats. Let us wear the ones
we're great at!

We specialize in React, React Native, GraphQL and Django/python.

We’ve worked with companies like Credit Karma, ClearCare, NerdWallet, MIT,
Humble Bundle (W11), FlightCar (W13), Mozilla and more.

For more details, previous work, testimonials, please visit:
[https://www.uplift.agency](https://www.uplift.agency)

------
chynkm
SEEKING WORK / Kochi, India / Remote

Technologies:

    
    
      Programming Languages: PHP, JS, Go, ES2015(ES6), SQL & PL/SQL, Bash scripting, C
      Frameworks: Laravel, Slim, CodeIgniter, Sinatra, Jekyll
      Databases: MySQL, MariaDB, PostgreSQL, MongoDB
      Queue/Job systems: Gearman, ZeroMQ, RabbitMQ, Beanstalkd
      JS Libraries: jQuery, Vue.js
      Datastore: Elasticsearch, Redis
      Web Servers: NGINX, Apache
      OS: RHEL, CentOS, Fedora, Ubuntu, Amazon Linux
      Hosting Environments: AWS(EC2, RDS, S3, ElasticSearch, Redis etc), Rackspace(Dedicated & Cloud)
      Tools: Asterisk, Git, Heartbeat, Kannel, Mina, OpenLDAP, Pen, Snort, Xtrabackup, PhantomJS

Language: English Email: chynkm[at]gmail[dot]com

I am a PHP web application developer/DevOps freelancer with over 7+ years of
experience in multiple technologies. I would love to work on SAAS
applications; be a technical co-founder. Also open to part-time work.

------
scassiba
SEEKING WORK - PDX or Remote

    
    
      Willing to relocate: No (travel can be discussed)
      Technologies I've worked with recently but not limited to:
        - Languages: Ruby, Python, JavaScript
        - Databases: MySQL, PostgreSQL, memcached, Cassandra
        - DevOps: Chef, Ansible, Jenkins, git
        - Cloud: OpenStack, Kubernetes, Docker, GCP
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request
      Email: hn[AT]cassi[DOT]ba
    

Howdy! I'm Samuel, and I hope you're having a great day. I'm a seasoned
developer with 15 years professional experience, focused in DevOps, Software
Engineering, Site Reliability and Cybersecurity.

I am an autodidact, with a knack for turning caffeine into demonstrable
results. This can range from website migrations for non-profits, to delivering
the underlying infrastructure to support SaaS applications powering our daily
lives. Let's chat about what you're working on.

------
swatcoder
SEEKING WORK | Remote (Pasadena, CA) 20+ Years in Software Development and
Management

With well over 100 projects behind me, I help people get custom software
projects done and working. I specialize in crisis intervention on existing
projects and in helping non-technical people work with the freelancers and
vendors they’ve already hired. I also help other freelancers succeed with
their projects, clients, and career more generally. I’ve done work for Google
and Apple as well as for people just struggling with their first attempt at
making an app or website. It’s helping these small, individual clients that
makes me the most happy!

===

* SWAT Coding

* Technical Advising

* Code Reviews

* Porting and Rewriting

* Bid and Proposal Reviews

* Project Specification / RFP Preparation

* Technical Due Diligence

* Freelancer Coach

===

PROFILE: [https://www.andrewpalumbo.com](https://www.andrewpalumbo.com)

LINKEDIN:
[https://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo](https://linkedin.com/in/adpalumbo)

------
Kliment
SEEKING WORK - Based in Cologne, Germany, remote or Europe preferred

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, and conferences.

------
s_gourichon
Offering services "SEEKING WORK"

## Location: Paris, France.

## Remote: Yes ## Past missions in Europe, North America, Africa. (When
remote, visits as needed, days every few weeks to weeks every few months
depending on distance.)

## One-liner ## Existing software I fix and extend. Challenges I tackle
writing high quality software. Industrial, embedded, image/signal
routing/processing, distributed, real-time, fail-safe redundancy.

## What situations call to reach me ##

* when "good enough" in your project means "runs really great", * when others have not made / would not do such a good job / left you piles of bugs, * when most freelancers or hires are too specialized or not hands-on enough. By contrast I can cover several techs, levels, and do architecture, design, write code and work with other people, tech and non-tech, including C*O.

Working in close contact (regular phone calls to remain together on track and
to the point at all times).

Past missions in railway systems, embedded systems and other industries, open
to other domains that need reliable software.

Short to medium-long missions preferred.

## Project size ## From one deployment (embedded/desktop) through dozens of
networked PC, to software systems deployed to millions.

Links:

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/gourichon/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gourichon/)

[https://fidergo.fr/](https://fidergo.fr/) detailed, including extensive
[https://fidergo.fr/expertise](https://fidergo.fr/expertise)

[https://fidergo.com/](https://fidergo.com/) (english, see French version for
more details)

------
keviv
SEEKING WORK - Remote

I'm a Full-stack developer having 11 years of experience.

Technologies:

* Frontend: React/Redux, VueJS/Vuex, Angular1, HTML, Javascript, Jquery, CSS, Sass

* Backend: PHP, Laravel, Codeigniter, CakePHP, Python, Django, MySQL, Postgresql, Redis, Elasticsearch, Supervisord, AWS

* Other Skills: Photoshop, Built Wordpress plugins, Chrome Extensions, and Atom editor plugins.

* Workflow: Webpack/Gulp, Git, Composer, NPM, Yarn, Jira, Agile Scrum

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ytwzawvawzo5hg/vivek_gupta_resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: mail+hnjan19@vivekgupta.com

Stackoverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek](http://stackoverflow.com/users/935831/vivek)

Blog: [http://vivekgupta.com](http://vivekgupta.com)

------
cascada
SEEKING WORK

Remote: yes

Location: Central America

Languages (primary): Ruby, Python, Haskell, Rust, Elixir; Languages
(secondary): Go, C/C++, SQL, JavaScript;

Email: [https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr](https://nullurl.xyz/7jykCWMr)

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-sites: [https://gildedhonour.com](https://gildedhonour.com) (CV, contacts,
projects)

=====================================

Hi, I'm Alex. I'll solve your problem in something related to programming: 1)
web/mobile/desktop, 2) data science/machine learning, 3) security & 4)
blockchain/bitcoin.

I'm stronger in the first 2 areas. And less strong, but pretty interested
still in the last 2.

At the moment I'm available part-time because I'm working for my client on a
Sharetribe.com web service

------
JagdCake
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Bulgaria

I'm mostly doing _front-end web development_. I stick to the basics: HTML
(semantic), CSS (atomic), JavaScript (vanilla), I like to keep it simple. You
can see some of the websites I've made here —
[https://portfolio.jagdcake.com/](https://portfolio.jagdcake.com/)

If you want to know how I do things, check out my _GitHub repositories_ :
[https://github.com/JagdCake](https://github.com/JagdCake) You can find my
latest site on there, and also some BASH shell scripts.

To _make a project request_ , visit
[https://request.jagdcake.com/](https://request.jagdcake.com/) I charge a flat
fee based on the time I estimate a project will take, at a rate of about $50
an hour.

------
lowercased
SEEKING WORK | REMOTE / Eastern US (GMT -5)

[https://kims.al](https://kims.al)

Experience: 20+ years

Tech/skills \----------- * server - php
(laravel/symfony/zend/wordpress/whatever), groovy/grails * client - primarily
vue, some knockout, some react * mobile - ionic/nativescript/cordova * db -
mysql/postgresql * other - twilio, aws/azure, grafana other fun stuff

Background \---------- Have been working with web for around 23 years, started
with PHP in 1996(!) - have worked with Perl (2 years), .NET (1 year) and
Java/Groovy (7 years) over the years as well.

Enjoy taking an idea and moving from concept to deployment and iterative
improvements. Able to work solo, on a team or leading a team (and I have a
small team I can bring in to a project if/when need arises).

Happy to talk more via michael@kimsal.com or mgkimsal on skype

------
clarkema
SEEKING WORK - Remote, travel possible depending on location and duration.

Location: North-east UK

What I do: Data migration, transformation, and processing. Prototype
development. Feasibility studies.

In the past I've been a network engineer, run large-scale Debian installations
doing devops before it had a name, and been responsible for servers in
Antarctica. I have experience with a wide range of different Unix tools and
technologies, at various levels of the stack. This gives me the ability—and
the perspective—to pick the best combination of tools for any particular
project, rather than simply treating everything as a nail because all I have
is a hammer.

I focus particularly on taking on “weird” or niche data or exploratory
projects end-to-end; things that wouldn’t be a fit for a standard web or
development agency.

Previous work:

* Custom domain specific language (DSL) to encode business rules for computer vision system (Common Lisp)

* University library data migration project, with a focus on completeness and validation. (Clojure, Elixir, Ruby)

* School data processing app (Elixir/Phoenix, PostgreSQL)

* Custom data dashboards (R, Geckoboard)

* High-reliability, long-term timelapse platform for inaccessible locations. (FreeBSD, Arduino, Python, Shell)

* Migration of existing Node.js+Firebase service to Golang+PostgreSQL on AWS

* Feasibility study investigating the possiblility of writing custom code to interface with a biometric timeclock (Common Lisp)

* Proof-of-concept hardware development for projects linking the physical and virtual worlds in real time (Arduino, Node.js)

Buzzwords: Debian, Ubuntu, AWS, PostgreSQL, Perl, Common Lisp, Clojure, Ruby,
Go, Arduino / AVR, Elixir / Phoenix, FreeBSD

Got something you think is a good fit? Drop me a line at mike -at-
lambdafunctions -dot- com

------
ifdattic
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Building software applications is as much about coding as it is about
understanding and solving the actual business problems!

I'm a Zend & SensioLabs certified web developer / consultant with a focus on
solving business problems and adding value through product optimisation. This
can be done in many ways: creating a new application, suggesting an action
plan or architecture, optimizing current set-up / architecture / applications,
etc.

At the moment my technology focus is on PHP, Symfony, AWS, MongoDB, MySQL,
APIs, JavaScript, Vue, Node.js, and Docker. I also care a lot about security
(InfoSec), performance, quality, best practices & continuous learning. You can
contact me for projects at [http://ifdattic.com](http://ifdattic.com)

Few of the problems I solved for my clients:

    
    
        * optimize infrastructure to reduce costs by $10000+ per year
        * custom applications for improving work flows (document 
          submission, sports coaching, inventory system, etc.)
        * teaching students how to create web applications
        * set up coding standards, testing practices,
          development environment, fix security vulnerabilities,
          document inner workings of an application
        * implement CAS authentication for Single Sign On (SSO)
        * implement direct file upload to AWS S3
        * implement secure file download from AWS S3
        * profile and optimize performance
    

Website: [http://www.ifdattic.com](http://www.ifdattic.com)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic](http://www.linkedin.com/in/ifdattic)

GitHub: [https://github.com/ifdattic](https://github.com/ifdattic)

Twitter: [https://twitter.com/ifdattic](https://twitter.com/ifdattic)

------
jeffmk
SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available now

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

\- Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design

\- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving

\- Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation

\- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort

\- Data processing and extraction

\- 3rd party API integration

SEEKING WORK - US, Remote

\- Available Q1 2019

\- Hourly or milestone-bid engagements

Backend developer specializing in three areas:

1) Early product R&D and implementation

\- Given requirements, provide guidance on scope and design

\- Develop initial mockup, MVP, or product

2) Focused short-term problem solving

\- Drop into an ongoing project to work past specific problem area(s)

3) Automation

\- Create processes to eliminate redundant or manual effort

\- Data processing and extraction

\- 3rd party API integration

Tech stack is varied, but I tend to use:

    
    
      Server
        - Linux VPS
        - AWS
        - Heroku
    
      Database
        - PostgreSQL
        - MySQL
        - MongoDB
    
      Backend
        - Python (Flask)
        - Ruby (Rails)
        - Clojure
    
      Front-end
        - Vue
        - jQuery/vanilla JavaScript
    

Site: [https://jeffkayser.com/](https://jeffkayser.com/)

Contact: [https://jeffkayser.com/contact/](https://jeffkayser.com/contact/)

Email: jeff plus hn at jeffkayser dot com

------
samaras
SEEKING WORK - (UTC+2) Location: Johannesburg and remote

Skills: PHP, Python, Java, Erlang, C#, Javascript

Websites: [http://www.obrerosoft.com](http://www.obrerosoft.com)

Email: skomfi @ Google

LinkedIn Profile: [http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-
komfi/24/7ab/a0a](http://za.linkedin.com/pub/samuel-komfi/24/7ab/a0a)

Experienced Software Developer looking for a contract job or any freelance
work. I have over 5 years experience in PHP, Python and NodeJs Development. My
other language or platforms include Java, Scala, Akka & Play Framework, C#(WPF
only), Erlang/Elixir, Ejabberd, MySQL, PostgreSQL, SQlite, OrientDB, Yii,
Joomla, web2py, ExpressJS, Django, Laravel 5.1 & CodeIgniter.

------
davelondon
SEEKING WORK - remote only (UK citizen)

Spent the last 5 years working remotely for Spotify as a full stack engineer.

Most of the last 3 years I've been working with Go:
[https://github.com/dave](https://github.com/dave)

Currently building up mobile skill-set with Flutter.

------
zephyrfalcon
SEEKING WORK | Gainesville, FL | remote/freelance

I am looking for full-time or part-time work, either one is fine. If you are
looking to get a small project done, or you have an existing project where
some maintenance work needs to be done (perhaps on a regular basis), then I
would love to hear from you.

I am a very experienced Python developer, having used the language in all
kinds of areas and situations, including web development (Flask, Django,
Pylons, Google App Engine, etc), desktop GUI development, database access (MS
SQL Server, MySQL, and Postgres), ORMs, REST APIs, scripting, backend
development, automated testing, web crawling/scraping, data extraction and
parsing/ETL, parsing, language implementation, games, etc.

I have a lot of experience with relational databases and SQL as well,
especially MS SQL Server and Postgres. In fact, in all of my previous jobs I
have used SQL, including designed database schemas, writing queries, measuring
performance and optimizing queries, writing views and stored procedures, etc.

I am also available for technical writing (I kept a programming blog for many
years, mostly about Python), and for front-end development using React.

(For the record: Although Python is my main programming language, I am also
interested in, and have worked with, many other programming languages,
including C, D, Delphi, Go, C#/Mono, Ruby, OCaml, Prolog, Lisp, Scheme, etc,
on Windows, Mac OS X and Linux systems. I am also available to work on
projects in these languages.)

Website: [http://aquila.blue](http://aquila.blue)

Open source/personal projects:
[https://github.com/zephyrfalcon](https://github.com/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon](https://bitbucket.org/zephyrfalcon) ;
[https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon](https://gitlab.com/zephyrfalcon)

Email: zephyrfalcon at gmail.com

------
bryanrasmussen
SEEKING WORK | Copenhagen, Denmark | remote/freelance

Remote: Yes, but I prefer to work European hours. Relocate: I can spend part
of the week or perhaps alternating weeks on location.

Full Stack - I’ve worked on everything from large international teams, to
small startups where I dd everything technical.From the private sector to
Danish Governmental work on international standardization.

Technology areas that I consider myself to have a high degree of proficiency
in:

Javascript (Node, React, ES6+), WAI / Accessibility, Search Solutions -
specifically ElasticSearch, XML related technologies - (XSLT, XPath, XML
Schema, schematron)..

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasmussenbryan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasmussenbryan/)

------
mierzynskim
SEEKING WORK - Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: C#, Java, Swift, Xamarin/Xamarin.Forms, native Android/iOS, UWP,
WPF, Windows Forms, Bootstrap, jQuery, Xamarin Test Cloud, Appium, Flutter,
ASP.NET MVC/Web API/Core, Entity Framework 6/Core, Azure Functions,
Keras/Tensorflow, NLP

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1rBbxFsJeD990m1KsWl1mlT4QBkkcviy6)

Email: mierzynski.michal@gmail.com

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a670...](https://www.linkedin.com/in/micha%C5%82-mierzy%C5%84ski-a6706792/)

------
kalehrishi
SEEKING WORK | Agency specialized in building and growing products | San
Francisco and Pune, India

We’ve helped build over 5 multi-million dollar startups in the last few years.
2 of them got acquired. 3rd is about to be acquired. Recently built this SAAS
product: [https://www.mailtag.io](https://www.mailtag.io)

We can help you with:

\- Rapid prototype development \- Iterate product to grow \- Build SAAS with
all necessary features to serve users and grow the product

Skills: iOS/Android, NodeJS, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, AWS, Bootstrap, React, PHP,
Crawling at scale, Browser Extensions, Stripe, SAAS

contact: hello@vshsolutions.com website:
[http://www.vshsolutions.com/](http://www.vshsolutions.com/)

------
azdv
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Highly experienced VP of Engineering & Crypto consultant.

Skills:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP)

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Seeking: Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist.

Example work: Upon request

Location: EU

Contact: dev (at) azdv.co

------
gilli
\---

SEEKING WORK - Remote

Product designer and developer from Iceland.

\---

I can help you with:

* Design - Let's work together to make anything from flows to functional prototypes that will be easy to use and pleasing to the eye.

* Front-end development - I got the skills to bring the design to reality and I have existing knowledge of all kinds of tech and back-ends.

I have years of experience in Fintech, Journalism, TV and media,
health/science, and more.

\---

Contact me at gilli@hn.gilli.is

Links:

* Portfolio: [https://gilli.is](https://gilli.is)

* Dribbble: [http://dribbble.com/gilli](http://dribbble.com/gilli)

* Twitter: [http://twitter.com/gillisig](http://twitter.com/gillisig)

* Github: [http://github.com/gillisig](http://github.com/gillisig)

\---

------
jenks
SEEKING WORK - Remote, World - Backend / DevOps

\---

Location: Rhode Island

Willing to relocate: not for the next 6 months

Technologies: Django, Kubernetes Docker, AWS Lambda, Node, GeoDjango
Postgresql, PostGIS, Redis, Celery, RabbitMQ, Sentry, SourcePawn

Latest Open Source Project: [https://thicc.io](https://thicc.io)

Latest Startup: [https://metoo.io](https://metoo.io)

Résumé/CV: [https://aldenjenkins.com](https://aldenjenkins.com)

Email: please use my serverless contact form on aldenjenkins.com

What's unique about me is my outlook on life: My desire to learn to love, and
my love for learning. I try to raise the collective consciousness by
understanding and mastering life holistically one day at a time.

I love you... yes you! :)

------
SerialMiller
SEEKING WORK

Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands and Buenos Aires, Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, as I am split between Argentina and the Netherlands,
I can only work remotely

Technologies: Go (golang), PHP, React, Postgres, Docker, Linux

Website: [https://machiel.me](https://machiel.me)

Email: work@machiel.me

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/machielmolenaar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/machielmolenaar/)

Rate: €80/hr

Availability: 20hours / week

I'm specialized in building and maintaining tailor made web applications. I
have worked in many different settings, from leading news websites to big
interactive e-learning platforms. I'm social and able to work autonomously,
both as sole developer on a project as in a team.

------
ben-clubhouse
SEEKING FREELANCER | New York, NY | Remote Possible

Clubhouse is looking for a developer-who-writes OR a writer-who-programs to
have on call for writing more technically-focussed marketing content for
Clubhouse Software ([https://clubhouse.io](https://clubhouse.io)) e.g.
discussions around programming languages, tech stacks, code analysis and
debugging, interviews with other developers etc.

If that's you, or you know someone who fits the bill, please let me know!
Also, no recruiters / talent agencies please.

Email: ben@clubhouse.io

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bgsmartin/)

------
up_and_up
SEEKING WORK - Remote / Michigan

Portfolio: [http://www.featlabs.com](http://www.featlabs.com)

Experienced Sr. DevOps and Fullstack Engineer with 10 years experience. Great
communicator. Excellent knowledge and experience across a number of domains:
fintech, healthcare, ecommerce, education, security. PCI audit experience,
Intrusion detection systems, Vulnerability Scanning. Ruby, Rails, Nodejs
Worked on many large Applications that have scaled to millions of users.
Recently migrated a multi-billion dollar Credit card vault to AWS with zero
downtime.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: No.

Technologies: Chef, Ansible, Terraform, AWS, Lambda, SQS, Rails, Ruby, Nodejs,
Serverless, Postgres, MySQL

Email: projects `at` featlabs `dot` com

------
prophetjohn
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (based in NYC) | Part-time, moonlight only

I'm a full-stack software engineer with over 7 years of experience. I've spent
most of my time building software with either Ruby on Rails or
JavaScript/React and its related tools, but I also have some experience up and
down the stack from container orchestration to CSS/SASS/JS-in-CSS, etc. I used
Java professionally several years ago and can ramp up quickly on most
technologies.

I'd love to find an arrangement where there is ongoing product development /
maintenance work that I can contribute to 10-15 hours per week on a consistent
basis, but am open to short-term engagements as well.

Links are in my profile

------
SuperJC710e
SEEKING WORK | Toronto, ON | Toronto or REMOTE

=======================================================================

Location: Toronto ON CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Linux/BSD System Administration, Shell Scripting, Apache, Nginx,
MySQL, VMware, Puppet, cfEngine, Cobbler, Foreman, (DevOps Engineering),
Retail POS Systems, SLEPOS, working on my AWS Arch, some Python, PHP &
Javascript, some Network/Firewall Design, Setup, Maintenance & Security, some
Windows Server Administration

Résumé/CV:
[https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark](https://ca.linkedin.com/in/jasoneclark)

Email: jason.e.clark+jobs@gmail.com

=======================================================================

------
Robbint
SEEKING WORK - Remote (Swedish citizen)

Experience with C#, C++, Unity3D and several other languages and frameworks. I
have most of my experience in game programming (everything from basic gameplay
logic to advanced things like networking) and I've been involved in all parts
of the code for several projects.

Linkedin: [https://se.linkedin.com/in/robbin-
torstensson-26975a5b/en](https://se.linkedin.com/in/robbin-
torstensson-26975a5b/en) Portfolio:
[http://robbintorstensson.wixsite.com/portfolio/](http://robbintorstensson.wixsite.com/portfolio/)

------
miklos_toth
SEEKING WORK Machine Learning Engineer | Remote

My Timezone: Central Europe (UTC+1)

I have experience on Machine Learning Modeling, Analysing Data, Traditional ML
algorithms, Deep Learning, CNN, RNN, Data Science, Unsupervised Learning,
Feature Extraction, Data Cleansing, Implementing POCs, Developing new ideas,
Research, Teaching.

Programming Languages/Frameworks: Python, Scala, Java; Tensorflow, Keras,
Scikit Learn, NLTK, Numpy, Pandas, Matplotlib, Apache Spark

I can speak English, German, Hungarian.

Education and work history:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/miklostoth/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/miklostoth/)

Contact: miklos.toth83 gmail com or just contact me on linkedin.

------
Cyberdog
SEEKING WORK - Remote or Boise, ID area

I'm a full-stack web developer with over a decade of professional experience
working on a wide range of site types and sizes. I need more work and my
schedule is very open, so if you need someone to get to work on your project
ASAP, get in touch!

Technologies/buzzwords: PHP, MySQL, SQLite, Drupal, WordPress, JavaScript
(client-side), CSS, Swift, HTML, Git, Linux and BSD system administration. I
have some experience with Python, Ruby, Java, iOS development, and Windows
sysadmin as well.

Find my résumé and some of the things I've worked on at
[https://albright.pro/](https://albright.pro/)

------
kamil_rafikov
SEEKING WORK - Russia, REMOTE

I’m specialized in development and management of large complex web-based
projects (on LAMP(PHP)/Yii/Symfony/React stack) with a size of several
hundreds functional components. This experience includes active work with
large poorly documented code bases created by other developers. Other half of
my background consists of self-financed self-studies in social sciences,
biology, and arts.

My CV: [http://kamil-rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2019.pdf](http://kamil-
rafik.com/docs/Kamil_Rafikov__2019.pdf)

Email: mailbox@kamil-rafik.com

Skype: kamil.rafikov

------
clord
SEEKING WORK - remote short to medium projects - Canada & US -
christopher@pliosoft.com

Experienced freelancer (4 years) seeking a contract. Before freelancing I
worked with IBM on their compilers (C++ and fortran) for 8 years. More
recently I've been working on QT and C++ projects, react native apps, a point
of sale system for ski-hills with haskell core, and an in-progress react
webapp for organizing classes. Rate is negotiable.

[https://pliosoft.com](https://pliosoft.com)

[https://github.com/pliosoft](https://github.com/pliosoft)

christopher@pliosoft.com

------
saelamin
SEEKING WORK | Atlanta | Remote

Full-stack developer and designer helping companies of all sizes launch new
products.

Over 15 years experience and excellent communication skills.

==================================================================

Portfolio:

[http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

Recent Projects

[http://getsoloapp.com](http://getsoloapp.com)

[http://duetapp.com](http://duetapp.com)

[http://theanchorapp.com](http://theanchorapp.com)

[http://boulevardjs.com](http://boulevardjs.com)

Email:

projects (at) 23andwalnut.com

------
pablo-massa
SEEKING WORK

UX Designer | Remote

Location: Montevideo, Uruguay

My areas of expertise are UX, UI, and Product Design, that includes several
topics, I have experience on research, planning, content strategy, choose
features, make product roadmaps, create user flows, visual design, component
based design systems, prototyping, usability and a bit of front-end
development.

Portfolio: [https://pablomassa.com](https://pablomassa.com)

Education and work history:
[https://linkedin.com/in/pablomassa](https://linkedin.com/in/pablomassa)

Contact: hola[at]pablomassa[dot]com

------
agent_jay
SEEKING WORK| Data Scientist | Bentonville, AR | Remote

Versatile, battle tested data scientist with 4 years of experience in data
science R & D and consulting. Worked on fraud detection, time-series
forecasting, Image recognition, Deep Learning, Reinforcement Learning and NLP
for multiple Fortune-500 companies.

Technologies/Frameworks: PyTorch, Tensorflow, Keras, Scikit-learn, pandas and
the Python data science stack

Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddarthjay/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/siddarthjay/)

Mail: siddarthjay92 at gmail dot com

Rate: $40/hr

------
pdwetz
SEEKING WORK - Remote/Westchester, NY Area

I can prototype new ideas, research technologies/trends, extend/maintain an
existing system, or quickly build out a one-off microsite/console app. I can
work solo or in teams with equal ease. I'm a full stack programmer primarily
using C# (.net core) for backend work on linux VMs and Azure appservice. Front
end work is mostly jquery/bootstrap with some Vue experimenting of late.
Reporting via PowerBI.

Portfolio - [https://wetzdev.com/](https://wetzdev.com/)

Email - my user name on gmail

------
drnewman
SEEKING WORK | Albuquerque, NM or Remote

WWW: [http://delonnewman.name](http://delonnewman.name)

My specialties include building data-driven applications (such as workflow,
case management, and scheduling systems), system integration (via web
services, data exchange formats and glue code), data scraping (from web sites
and legacy applications). I've worked with a variety of technologies over the
years but, currently I mostly work with Clojure, JavaScript, Ruby & Java.

Please contact me at "contact at delonnewman.name" to discuss your project.

------
odyssey7
SEEKING WORK, Web Developer, Remote, based in the U.S.

I'm a software developer with an eye for good system design. Two of my
passions are expressing powerful solutions in simple ways, and working with
modern technologies that facilitate clean approaches to software development.

I focus on web development, though I have experience in various technologies.

\---

\- Full-stack MERN developer with years of software development experience,
who is newish to freelancing.

\- Significant experience also in Python, Java, C, and relational databases.

\- Good at building new products and maintaining existing ones.

\- Available to work in teams or individually.

\- Competitive rates.

\---

For my email address and LinkedIn, please see my profile.

------
nottorp
SEEKING WORK - remote short/medium, prefer western european customers

TBH I want to make contacts in that part of the world, and what better way to
do it than complete a project?

I will massage your arm linux until it works to your specs or i prove the
hardware is broken or unsuitable (including bringups).

I don't have a self promotion site I'm afraid, and I don't want to post an
email here, so please use a Linkedin add with a message:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/nottorp/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nottorp/)

------
friendlyrasa
SEEKING WORK - Remote

Location: Europe

5 years of experience working in C# and related technologies. Past 1.5 years
working on ASP .NET Core (most recently 2.2) app running on Linux. Developing
modules and microservices:

* Authentication and authorization

* Customizing tools for microservices: build, deploy, visual monitoring of errors and usage, communication

* Social Network integration (Facebook, Google, LinkedIn)

* Developing DB to support multitenant app

* Searching with Elastic stack

* Linux (CentOS) services and Nginx

Previous experience also includes front end development: Asp .NET MVC,
JavaScript, jQuery, knockout, Telerik and DevExpress controls and Angular.

Rate: €30/hr Email: friendlyrasa (at) gmail.com

------
adamparsons
SEEKING WORK | Perth, AUS | Remote me [@] adamparsons.id.au

Thicker description in HN profile but in general; Python / Django / Mostly
fluent in backend tech. Have been the sole dev on multiple projects. Refining
on frontend frameworks at the moment, I'll be useful for autonomous work in
design, implementation and lifecycle management of your whole project.

In a prior life I was as a linux sysadmin, so I've got your back on needlessly
complex stacks

Total sidenote, young enough to not be jaded by this industry, old enough to
avoid hype frameworks and use well supported software

------
gaz
SEEKING WORK / Frontend and Full Stack web development / London, UK or remote

A driven and dedicated senior full stack web developer with 15 years
professional experience. Worked in NZ / AUS / UK for companies large and small
accross a range of industries from Finance, Media, eCommerce and online
Marketplaces - leading teams in sprints, and delivering large SaaS projects to
market.

Location: UK - London

Remote: Yes, within European timezones

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Javascript (Node, React, ES6+), ReasonML, API design, web
performance, Full stack dev

CV & day rate: upon request

Email: contact (at) tallstreet.com

------
justanother
SEEKING WORK - experienced full-stack developer

Location: Tampa Bay, Florida, USA

Remote: Preferred, but will discuss other options

20 years of full-stack web development experience, with embedded development
history before that. We can get down to basics with C/C++ or party with PHP,
Rails, Node/Express, React, and more. My specialties include security, PCI-DSS
compliance, crypto, and writing beautiful documentation that's easy to read.

US citizen, covering Pacific through Eastern timezones.

I welcome your short to long-term challenge, and can bill hourly or via
monthly retainer.

askhn@cshepherd.fr

------
Keats
SEEKING WORK

Location: France/Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on the location

Technologies: JavaScript (React/Vue), Python, Rust

Site: [https://www.vincentprouillet.com/](https://www.vincentprouillet.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/Keats](https://github.com/Keats)

Email: hello at vincentprouillet.com

I am an experienced freelancer with an entrepreneurial mind and a good eye for
UX. I've tried my hands at a couple of startups and have experience working
remotely with companies all around the world.

------
swrobel
SEEKING WORK

Location: Los Angeles, CA

Remote: yes, with compatible hours

Ruby on Rails (10yrs) / React (3yrs) dev. I specialize in helping startups get
MVPs built efficiently. I have founded 4 startups myself and freelance
between.

More:

[https://stefanwrobel.com](https://stefanwrobel.com)

[https://github.com/swrobel](https://github.com/swrobel)

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/swrobel/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/swrobel/)

swrobel [at] gmail

------
ComputerGuru
NeoSmart Technologies | SEEKING FREELANCER in industrial or mechanical
engineering | Worldwide

We are an R&D company based in Chicago working on expanding into IRL
automation and optimization. We are looking to hire one or more part-time
engineers to assist with the design of mechanical components for an upcoming
project. Must be able to think outside the box and come up with innovative
approaches to tackle interesting problems.

Applicants should have experience with SolidWorks, Fusion 360, or comparable.

------
Jemm
SEEKING WORK - Remote only (Canadian)

MacOS, iOS and WatchOS programming in Objective-C and Swift. I have experience
taking apps from concept to store.

Languages: English, some French, some German

Long history of shadow writing software.

Will not sign NDAs, nor engage in video chat. If those two are a requirement,
then I am not a good match.

Will deliver on time and on budget a quality product.

Happy to work on partial projects. Give me a blind chunk of your project like
a class or UI problem and I am happy.

Also happy to do code review, optimization, full projects, some graphics and
audio.

------
hervan
SEEKING WORK

Frontend Developer

Location: Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, CSS, Linux shell scripting, Node,
PHP, C#, Ocaml, Postgres, MySQL, Oracle, MSSQL, MongoDB

GitHub: [https://github.com/hervan/](https://github.com/hervan/)

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAtSYT8hVeElBJOY7Jv3O7IkUZp...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1vAtSYT8hVeElBJOY7Jv3O7IkUZpdHULS)
(PDF)

Email: hervan@gmail.com

------
nwilkens
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE - Site Reliability Engineer

Location: Monroe, MI

Technologies: Linux, AWS, Ansible, Python, Golang

Email: nick at mnxsolutions com

Site Reliability Engineer (SRE) - I manage a team of US based SRE's. We are
experienced, and available for hire as a dedicated member of your team.

Some details at [https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-
managemen...](https://www.mnxsolutions.com/services/linux-server-management/)

------
yanneves
SEEKING WORK | Brighton, UK | Remote

Full cycle developer with an extensive background in universal JavaScript,
infrastructure-as-code using Terraform, and technical architecture. Quite
enjoy working with young start-ups and agencies to do more with less code.
Consult on a weekly rate, so feel free to contact me even if you're working on
a small project.

Email hello@yanneves.com See [https://yannev.es](https://yannev.es)

------
acallaghan
SEEKING WORK | Full stack Rails developer | York/Leeds, UK or remote

A driven and dedicated senior full stack web developer with 10 years
professional experience. Worked across the UK for companies large and small -
leading teams in sprints, and delivering large SaaS projects to market.

Location: UK - Leeds, York, London

Remote: Yes, within European timezones

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, Javascript (Node, React, ES6+), API design,
web performance, Full stack dev

CV & day rate: upon request

Email: hn@andycallaghan.com

------
tylerhoran
SEEKING WORK - Remote, SF Bay

Full stack software developer with 15+ years experience including a PhD in
Social Networks offering:

Development in the R, Python, Ruby and JS ecosystems.

Email tyler@tylerhoran.com

------
zargoht
SEEKING WORK | Remote

I’m a senior QA with 12 Years of testing web / mobile apps , also worked in
the video game industry for consoles and mobile devices. Experience: Manual
testing , MySQL, Jmeter, Soap UI,

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbD...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1QNhYVx88_2YSvrYOZeeAEVYsbDBtJR7k)
Email: fedeforci@gmail.com

------
squashy
SEEKING WORK - Rome, Italy/ REMOTE

Hi, I'm a full-stack developer with 8 years of experience. Technologies: Java,
Javascript, NodeJS, Angular6, jQuery, D3JS, Bootstrap, APIs, React, SQL, XML,
XSL, GIT, MySQL, MongoDB

Resumè/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-
marca-25b55b26](https://www.linkedin.com/in/simone-della-marca-25b55b26)

English level: Excellent

Email: s.dellamarca@gmail.com

Rate: $60/hour

------
jeanlucas
SEEKING WORK:

I'm a Brazilian developer for some years already. I'm looking for projects to
collab (new projects or not), but also up for positions to work with
JavaScript and/or Elixir.

    
    
      Location: Sao Paulo, Brazil
      Remote: Only
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: JavaScript, React, Linux, building new products, UX/UI
      Résumé/CV: ask me directly
      Email: jeanlucaslima@gmail.com

------
zvanness
SEEKING WORK - Remote, San Francisco, Washington D.C

I'm a full stack developer and designer.

I'll build you a minimal lovable product for a fixed $9K and in 4 weeks.

For iOS apps, I use Swift. For web apps, I use Ruby/Rails, JavaScript.

To see some of my recent work:

[https://breue.com/](https://breue.com/)

[https://dribbble.com/zachvanness](https://dribbble.com/zachvanness)

------
jonathanbull
SEEKING FREELANCER - ONSITE/REMOTE
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) | LONDON UK / MANCHESTER
UK / VANCOUVER CA

EmailOctopus was created in 2014 by two brothers. Today, we’re a small but
mighty team on a mission to make email marketing easier and more affordable.

We're looking for talented people who can do any of the following:

\- PHP and Symfony/Laravel

\- Elasticsearch

\- AWS

\- Google BigQuery

Email jonathan [@companyname] .com

------
thequailman
SEEKING WORK - Remote Kubernetes/Google Cloud Platform/Amazon Web Services
consulting. Focused on implementation and training--I help teams integrate new
technologies into their existing stacks.

US-based, flexibles hours and scheduling. Long term or short term projects.

[https://www.inputespresso.com](https://www.inputespresso.com)
sales@inputespresso.com

------
antcas
SEEKING WORK - NYC/Remote

Full stack web development: React, Node.js, Postgres, Python

Portfolio [https://castrio.me](https://castrio.me)
[https://formico.io](https://formico.io)

email: anthony@formico.io

[https://formico.typeform.com/to/CvuKzs](https://formico.typeform.com/to/CvuKzs)

------
jasonrhaas
SEEKING WORK | Remote only (based in Austin, TX) | Part-time or Full-time

Software Engineer and Architect with over 10 years' experience. My biggest
strengths are

\- Back-end \- Python \- Big Data \- DevOps \- AWS

I can also do full stack web development if needed.

Check out my LinkedIn profile for full details.

[https://linkedin.com/in/jasonrhaas](https://linkedin.com/in/jasonrhaas)

------
esamsonov
SEEKING WORK

Experienced full-stack JavaScript developer focusing on fast-growing startups.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Upwork:
[https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov](https://www.upwork.com/fl/esamsonov)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov](https://www.linkedin.com/in/esamsonov)

Email: iam@esamsonov.com

------
endurian
SEEKING WORK | New York, New York

Senior SRE and DevOps

I have 15+ years of financial, ad-tech, and startup experience in large and
small companies.

Open to both short and long-term projects involving:

\- Extremely strong Linux infrastructure engineering experience

\- AWS or on-prem

\- Puppet/Ansible/other configuration Management

\- Python, Perl and other automation tools

\- Monitoring

\- Security

\- Experience in fintech, ad-tech / large corps and small startups. Strong
leadership and communication skills.

matt @ endurian.org

------
hyprm
SEEKING WORK

Location: remote preferred(Denver USA)

Full stack engineer with a focus on machine learning. 10+ years experience.

Technology: python, tensorflow, ruby, rails, sql, map/reduce, etl,
unsupervised/supervised learning, app development, tdd, backend, frontend,
saas, docker, devops, blockchain, aws, gcp, java, kotlin, open source

Rate: $150 hr - discount available for startups

Email: martyn.garcia+hn@gmail.com

------
akrakesh
SEEKING WORK from anywhere | ONLY REMOTE | I'm in India

I'm a web and mobile UI/UX designer.

Experience: 7 years

Technologies/Skills:

\- UI/UX design for web, iOS and Android

\- Information architecture

\- Interaction design

\- Visual design

\- Icon design

\- Brand Identity design

\- HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in](http://radesign.in)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
buzz27
SEEKING FREELANCER: Foursum Golf is looking for remote developers to help us
build react native / rails / docker / aws backed products for some interesting
high-profile partners in the sports space.

We offer flexible terms, competitive pay, and opportunities to develop your
skills. Drop us a line work@foursumgolf.com!

------
ksinghsandhu
SEEKING WORK - Remote preferred

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: python/7+ years experience, es6, typescript, git, mysql,
postgres.

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13zMi5mNDV_TserVWNFdcoOyoiO...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13zMi5mNDV_TserVWNFdcoOyoiOH58DKl)

Email: ksinghsandhu at gmail dot com

------
nick2
SEEKING WORK

Location: Remote

iOS developer looking for new projects. Have experience with both Objective-C
and Swift.
[http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html](http://nickpetrov.weebly.com/portfolio.html)
Feel free to get in touch at nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com for more info.

------
marcus_chang
SEEKING WORK - USA, REMOTE ONLY

iOS development :::::::::::::::::::::::::::

* 4+ years experience with Swift

* Adept with advanced libraries such as Core ML, CoreMotion, PDFKit, Face ID LocalAuthentication, etc.

Python development ::::::::::::::::::::::::

* 6+ years experience with Python

* Django/Flask and various data science libraries.

Rate: 95/hr (Discount available on retainer)

Email: ranked at gmail dot com

------
daninet
SEEKING WORK - Remote, medium to long term projects

Location: Romania

Technologies: React.js, Vue.js, JavaScript, Electron, TypeScript, React
Native, WebAssembly, PWAs, Node.js, C / C++ - Node.js bindings: NAN, N-API

[https://danibiro.com/](https://danibiro.com/)

------
mrassili
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE \- Front-end Developer specialized in React ecosystem
(Redux, Jest, Webpack...) and have basic knowledge in server-side programming,
namely in Django (Python) \- Available immediately \- Hourly or flat-rate \-
Email : mrassili at aol dot com

------
gregjeanneau
SEEKING WORK

Freelance UX Designer — I help startups to build products

\---

Website: [https://www.gregjeanneau.com](https://www.gregjeanneau.com)

Email: gregoire.jeanneau@gmail.com

\---

Hi everyone my name is Greg, I focus on helping startups to build products by
using :

\- User research

\- Product Strategy

\- UX Design

\- UI Design

I provide a flat rate per project upfront (think Uber vs Taxi)

------
hendi_
SEEKING FREELANCER. REMOTE. EU PREFERRED.

We're looking for some help with a smallish ReasonML/ReasonReact app, and
later some Python backend stuff.

If you're interested I'd like to talk to you, email info prokapi com, or XMPP
hendi prokapi com

------
SeanYoko
SEEKING WORK

Location: USA,

Remote Work preferred.

I'm an empathetic front-end designer and developer. I believe the user is the
most important part of any system. I have experience working on large-scale
web-applications based on a java stack

I have 6 years of experience with:

* HTML

* CSS

* Javascript

* WordPress

Currently learning React and Redux.

Contact me at: seandyoko@gmail.com

------
claudio-viola
SEEKING WORK - REMOTE

Typescript , Javascript , Backend, API, Software engineering

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-
viola/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/claudio-viola/)

------
rusucosmin
SEEKING WORK - Remote (GMT+2)

Ex-googler looking for new projects to help with. Could also bring more
developers if needed.

Website: [https://resume.dutylabs.ro](https://resume.dutylabs.ro)

Hourly rate: 70$/hour

------
asparagui
SEEKING WORK - Remote/SF/Missouri

iOS/Android/Mobile development

Portfolio & Information: [http://quarkworks.co](http://quarkworks.co)

Contact: brett@quarkworks.co

------
ArtDev
SEEKING WORK - Remote, short term projects. Drupal expert and Frontend
Developer. [https://taitravis.com](https://taitravis.com)

------
cork
SEEKING WORK - remote (Philadelphia, PA)

\- 3+ years industry experience creating web apps, primarily using
php/node/python

\- Full-stack experience with laravel

\- Proficient front-end developer with vue.js

contact: corkbro@gmail.com

------
ThomPete
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: New York, Brooklyn

Remote: Yes

Tech: Frontend, JavaScript, CSS, HTML

Email: freelancer@firstprinciple.co

~~~
ayselamrahli
Dear Hiring Manager, I am writing you to apply to the position of Front End
Developer. My three years of experience as a Front End Developer for 3 company
has honed my CSS3 and HTML5 skills, as well as my knowledge of mobile and
responsive design. My professional experience includes bringing the wireframes
of the UX designer to life through HTML5 and CSS3, as well as collaborating
with Back End Developers to create a stellar finished product. I think my
skills and experience makes me a great fit for Your position. Here are some of
my most relevant qualifications and accomplishments: Three years of experience
as a Front End Developer for ASOİU, Safaroff creative Agency, Data processing
center of Azerbaijan and Code Academy Crafted various website features using
HTML5 CSS3 and JavaScript Developed and Implemented project scope and
timelines based on the design-develop-deploy process Collaborated with UX
designers and Back End Developers and ensured coherence between all parties
Tested feature prototypes for bugs and user experience I know how important
the details are for a Front End Developer. My keen attention to detail and
dedication to solving any problem at hand are what separates me from other
candidates with similar qualifications. If you agree that I’d be a good fit
for your organization, I would love to schedule an interview at your earliest
convenience.

i share wity you my linkedin profile
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ayselamrahli/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ayselamrahli/)
Sincerely, Aysel Amrahli (ayselamrahli@gmail.com)

------
tylerc230
Seeking work Location: San Francisco I've got 10 years iOS experience
(Swift/Objc) Focused on BLE/IoT products On site in SF or remote www.13bit.io

------
chowes
SEEKING WORK

Location: Boston, MA

7+ years experience.

Remote / On-site

Specializing in:

\- Machine Learning / AI / NLP

\- Search / Graph Databases

\- BI / Data Analytics

\- SFDC, Quickbase, additional "low code" platforms.

\- Web app development (frontend / backend)

\- Python dev

chowes2168 [at] gmail [dot] com

------
atum47
SEEKING WORK | MG - BRAZIL | remote/freelance Full Stack: JavaScript, python,
php, java, bash, linux, arduino, raspberry pi, c

------
martijndeh
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Amsterdam area, NL

Remote: no (1 day/week is fine, but mainly at location)

Tech: primarily Java using different AWS components

Email: martijn@ff00ff.nl

------
adamqureshi
SEEKING WORK - NYC or Remote.

Robotics, AI, computer vision, and process optimization. Data Science.

$200/hr. Pay as you go.

contact@qureshimedia.com

3 Guys. MIT Phd.

------
skinnyasianboi
SEEKING FREELANCER

Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Tech: Kotlin/9+ years experience in mobile development with focus on android

Email: sschubert89@gmail.com

~~~
skinnyasianboi
actually I'm SEEKING WORK not freelancer

------
seddin
Freelancer in Spain Tech: PHP JS CSS

